# Walker is playing EXTREMMMMMELY WELL



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

4 outta 6 for 10 points with 6 dimes and 3 boards and it's only the beginning of the second quarter. Dirk is getting nothing but layups off of walker's feeds. I think the mavs should start bradley at center and bring jamison and fortson off the bench


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Check the score buddy*

The Kings are having a layup clinic. Do you really want Walker
taking the majority of the Mavs shots.

Imagine the beating if Webber and Divac were playing.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

man if this team can play any type of "D" they are gonna be so fun to watch. Dirk and Walker just taking turns scoring right now.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: Check the score buddy*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> The Kings are having a layup clinic. Do you really want Walker
> taking the majority of the Mavs shots.


dirk and walker have both attempted 7 shots and made 5 of them. walker has 6 dimes and 3 boards to go with his 12 points. someone seems EXXXXXXXXXTREMELY BITTER.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Check the score buddy*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> The Kings are having a layup clinic. Do you really want Walker
> taking the majority of the Mavs shots.


man, ive been lookin at all the threads in the Mavs forum, and Benfica has just been bashing the mavs/Walker in every one... thats pretty sad


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

man this is just dope. The mavs are posting walker and jamison then they got nash, fin and dirk cutting when peeps double down on them for easy baskets. Tonight dirk got like 4 dunks already. LOL


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Walker is killing that's for sure. He is a bigger post prescence than Lafrentz better rebounder better leader oh yea and he can break 15 points. Do I need to go on!?


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

I wish I lived in Dallas to see this.
Did anyone tape the game that would be willing to send me a copy?


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> I wish I lived in Dallas to see this.
> Did anyone tape the game that would be willing to send me a copy?


i'm listening on bootleg radio


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Check the score buddy*



> Originally posted by <b>Pistolballer</b>!
> 
> 
> man, ive been lookin at all the threads in the Mavs forum, and Benfica has just been bashing the mavs/Walker in every one... thats pretty sad


Just another Mavs hater to shake off.... 

Why can't people be excited about what Cuban and Nelly are doing in Dallas? Look past the fact your team will be blown out against us and enjoy some entertaining basketball.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

What happened to Fortson?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

He only played a couple of mins....he got out early...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> He only played a couple of mins....he got out early...


Yeah, he fouled Songaila then Nelson pulled him out. I was wondering if he got hurt.


----------

